# reparar inversor de corriente



## rayko (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola a todos señores,resulta que el otro dia monte un inversor de corriente (12v c.c-230v c.a)en mi caravana y segun lo encendi empezo a dar explosiones y se me quemo,al no tener garantia lo desmonto y tiene los 4 mosfet f1010e reventados,el porque no se,ya el año pasado si funciono,bueno mi pregunta es si reemplazandolos funcionaria y si hay otros mosfet equivalentes por si no los consigo por aqui,saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2010)

Realmente te parece que sin ver el esquema o alguna foto se puede dar una opinión.

Cambia los MOSFET´s, si nuevamente explota trata de dibujar el circuito y/o publicar algunas fotos.


----------



## rayko (Jun 27, 2010)

de acuerdo ,los reemplazare y aver que pasa,no he puesto el esquema porque no lo tengo,saludos


----------

